# Is there a way to connect Ricoh SD/MMC to guest under vmware

## mbar

Hi, is it possible at all? I have Gentoo as a guest system under VMWare 7 and its statusbar has no Ricoh SD/MMC Controller to "connect" to guest. My hardware is Dell XPS 1530 and that Ricoh reader is connected via PCI or PCI-Ex, not USB.

Edit: if I boot to Gentoo as a native OS I have mmcblk0 device, which is missing under VMWare.

----------

